# 2009+ Center Console Buttons...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

I am working with Chris from ECS Tuning on a button upgrade kit, however we are having trouble finding the USDM P/N for the very first blank in the set (when looking left to right). 

Does anyone here have the USDM P/N for these buttons?










From left we need:

Blank | ESP | Airbag | Hazard | 

After the hazard we have the USDM P/N for the storage bin but not the blanks. 

_Does anyone here have them?_

These are the numbers we have thanks to TP, Chris and a few other members who were able to put these together... 

*

8P0 941 515 D 5PR Blind Cover (EURO P/N... IS THERE A USDM P/N FOR THIS?)
8P0 927 134 D 5PR Switch for ESP 
8P0 919 234 B 5PR Warning Lamp for Airbag 
8P0 941 509 C Emergency light switch
8P0 941 561 J 5PR Storage Bin
8P0 941 567 B 5PR Bezel / Trim To Cover Buttons
*

_From Left To Right:_

8P0 927 121 B 5PR Press button for tyre pressure monitor system

8P0 927 134 D 5PR Switch for ESP

8P0 919 234 B 5PR Warning Lamp for Airbag

8P0 941 509 C Emergency light switch

8P0 927 127 5PR Switch for self levelling system

8P0 919 281 5PR Switch parking assist

8P0 927 123 5PR Switch for vehicles with park assist system sabre (black)


_Blanks:_

8P0 941 515 D 5PR Blind Cover

8P0 927 133 D 5PR Switch for ASR (no blind cover available)

8P0 941 518 A 5PR Blind Cover

8P0 941 516 G 5PR Blind Cover

8P0 941 516 H 5PR Blind Cover


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i prefer to have all the buttons.. even if they dotn work. it will make car look like it has full options


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

not really a fan of that, just looking for the USDM P/Ns for the missing ones if anyone has them...


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Is that a S3 DSG shift nob


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

No. It is a USDM S-Line DSG shifter found 2011+ models.


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

Hmm, just did a compare after I posted this. It looks like you pulled your info from the same area, so I'm not sure this will add any value. Sorry. Here it is anyway.

==================

I just cut and paste the following part number from " http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3978749 ". Hopefully this will fill in the blank on some of your missing part numbers. BTW, I'm going to watch this thread as I'd definitely be interested in updated buttons for the 2009 A3.


From left to right:
8P0 927 121 B 5PR Press button for tyre pressure monitor system
8P0 927 134 D 5PR Switch for ESP
8P0 919 234 B 5PR Warning Lamp for Airbag
8P0 941 509 C Emergency light switch
8P0 927 127 5PR Switch for self levelling system
8P0 919 281 5PR Switch parking assist
8P0 927 123 5PR Switch for vehicles with park assist system sabre (black)
As for blanks:
8P0 941 515 D 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 927 133 D 5PR Switch for ASR (no blind cover available)
8P0 941 518 A 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 G 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 H 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 F 5PR Blind Cover

8P0 941 567 A 5PR Switch Bezel Left
8P0 941 567 B 5PR Switch Bezel Right
8P0 863 321 F 6PS Trim for Center Console

8P0 941 561 J 5PR Storage Bin

These are '09 buttons, won't fit previous models.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you for the help. 

i ordered a set, once i receive them i will post the proper numbers. 

hopefully after i receive mine, i could piece together what is needed and [email protected] can make a 'kit' for anyone who wants to do a complete swap w/o all this hassle and trouble.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool. Let us know after you receive it. I plan on ordering mine soon.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent, i will post pics once i receive them... unfortunately at this time we have to throw darts at p/n and see which we wind up with because the US elsa/etka system does not have these yet as purchaseable (is that a word?)...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how much u pay? 

did u get the mount for the buttons too?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

8P0 941 567 B 5PR Switch Bezel Right


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how much u pay?
> 
> did u get the mount for the buttons too?


 ill tell you when i receive them, like i said before we're just throwing darts at p/n to see which work.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

if no switch bezel the buttons no fit. you can use 06 bezel on the driver side as they same part # as the new 09+


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

for the right side i ordered the cup holder... that should work no?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> for the right side i ordered the cup holder... that should work no?


 yea cup holder no need bezel


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

how about storage bin?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

same. 

bezel is for the buttons only since they dont need max space like storage and cupholder.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

awesome, thank you.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice info , caint wait to see how it works out


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

oddly enough of all the 'mods' i have performed, this is the one i am most eager to see the results... the buttons are so old school looking, and bulky... prefer the streamlined buttons much more.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

would be very interested in this


----------



## dennisthai (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm very interested in seeing the cup holder in action. Please post pics once you have that installed.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

We priced it out before it was like $500 I think. IMO waste of $$$, at least the clunky buttons match the clunky looking all red MFD.lol


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> We priced it out before it was like $500 I think. IMO waste of $$$, at least the clunky buttons match the clunky looking all red MFD.lol


 
it was ~300 with all functioning buttons. no blanks 

with blanks prolly like under 200


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

unless you go with the storage bin or cup holder then it bumps up the price slightly... i will post pics, prices, and details once everything is pieced together...


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbup: Tonight is gonna be a fun night :beer:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

items received. thank you!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pics?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

how much did it all come out to?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ter-consol-button-fitted-*needs-modification*


----------

